# Lags durch Festplatte



## NEVKIN (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

meine Festplatte (HDD) springt von etwa 20-30% auslastung teilweise auf 100% auslastung, was zu starken FPS einbrüchen in Spielen (BO3, GTA) führt. Meine CPU und GPU auslastung liegt bei etwa 60-80%.
Mein PC:
- i5 4590
- 8gb Ram
- Gtx 960
- 500gb Toshiba HDD
- Win 8.1 64bit

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mfg NEVKIN


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2017)

Beide Spiele sind Ram-Fresser.
Also stocke den Ram mal auf 16 GB auf.


----------



## teachmeluv (4. Mai 2017)

Eventuell auch über eine SSD nachdenken


----------



## NEVKIN (4. Mai 2017)

Aber mein Ram ist maximal zu 90% ausgelastet. Meistens sogar weniger.


----------



## NEVKIN (4. Mai 2017)

Ja habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht aber bei meinen Freunden läuft es auch mit HDD super.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Mai 2017)

NEVKIN schrieb:


> Aber mein Ram ist *maximal zu 90% ausgelastet*. Meistens sogar weniger.



Sag ich ja --> voll!
Windows fängt schon bei weit unter 90% an Speicher auszulagern.....und das ist dann laggig.


----------



## NEVKIN (4. Mai 2017)

Ah ok wusste ich nicht, Danke.


----------



## blautemple (9. Mai 2017)

Exakt, 8GB RAM sind bei ca 7GB Belegung komplett voll 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

